
Configuration - three-cups
http://ian-shafer.github.io/2016/01/25/configuration/
======
normanjoyner
If you haven't already, check out
[http://12factor.net/config](http://12factor.net/config) for their recommended
best practice for dynamic configuration between environments through the use
of environment variables.

